# Coconut Oil for horses



## Briebomb241295 (Sep 18, 2014)

I heard that you can use coconut oil for cracked horse hooves. Is that true? If so, how would you use it?

Here's the link: http://www.savvyhorsewoman.com/2013/06/coconut-oil-for-horses-top-10-uses.html?m=0

what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 18, 2014)

It's quite readily absorbed, so I can see it helping keep the area moist and preventing bacteria and fungus from setting in which potentially would speed the healing process of the cracks. I think it would definitely help prevent cracks in the first place if applied even semi-regularly.
I would try it


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 18, 2014)

I would second what SA said. I use to suffer from deep cracks in my feet and keeping them moisturized was key to them healing. 
Here is a site that conducted their own experiments with home made hoof conditioners the had coconut oil in them.
http://www.cowboyway.com/HowTo/HomemadeHoofConditioner.htm


----------

